# Loss of audio after a while......



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

At a family members house today setting up a new PC, they were telling me about their sat setup losing audio after watching a show for a while (they said about 45 minutes to an hour in.....and they could recreate it).

The setup was DishNet, the receiver was a VIP222. Im a D* customer (sorry guys ) so Im not familiar with Dish stuff.........but the fact that video remained made it sound like a hardware issue to me.

Has anyone else seen this? He got DishNet thru a deal with AT&T, and the Dish techs have blown him off for 4 days already. He's about ready to cancel, I was just wondering if anything else could be done (and mostly Im curious if its really just a well-known hardware issue).

Thanks.

-Chris


----------

